# We Are Leaving Tommorow In Our New 2004 (used) 21rs!



## kittentanz (Nov 16, 2006)

We got our 21RS last week and I have been modding like a fiend from stuff on this site. I put the 6' pipe on the back for the slides. The Trailer came with an modified bumper that was custom made for double towing. It has PVC inside to hold the sewage hose! I put a power jack on, and got the crank cut off and filed to go into a Cordless drill. We have a bike rack installed now. Of Course we had to move in from the Pop-up, so that took a while too...

So tommorow we go to St. Augustine!

Catman


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Catman









Sounds like you've been busy!
Have a fantastic maiden voyage...

Be safe and happy camping,
Dawn


----------



## spacey (Nov 12, 2006)

I too just got a used 2003 21rs ... 10 day owner.

I have some mods planned, but I am trying spend wisely.

Do you have any pics?

How much did you pay for your 2004?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Catman!

We hope you have a great maiden voyage with your 21RS. Let us know how your trip went and information on the campground. My family have been thinking about taking in St. Augustine.

Dan


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Catman,

Congrats on a great TT. I will keep an eye out for you if you are coming through Jacksonville.

Enjoy the maiden voyage.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome kittentanz to the Outback family
Nice job on the mods
Have a great time camping Don't forget to take some pics and post them
so we can enjoy the scenery

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Catman!!!

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer!

Enjoy.



> So tommorow we go to St. Augustine!


BTW, I've got Some St. Augustine in my front yard! Who knew?
















Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the Tribe...uh...Pride,  kittentanz/Catman!!!*

Have a great maiden voyage!!!!!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Have a great trip!!!

Brenda


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and good luck with your maiden voyage. Keep us posted on your travels and let us know about your mods.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, kittentanz!*








Glad to have you aboard!









It sounds like you are ready to go! Have a great maiden voyage!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mods...Mods...and more Mods..

Enjoy the weekend. Sounds like fun.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, kittentanz









Have a great trip let us know what a great time you had

Happy traveling and be safe

willie


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats! Where are you going in St. Aug? Its my neck of the woods. I could recomend places to go or see.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to Outbackers! I could suggest places too! I will watch for you on A1A.


----------



## kittentanz (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi,

We are back and everything went fine exept one tire got low and I will need to get it checked! Wow..rough huh? The weather was fine and the park was great and the trailer performed as expected. We have a few things that we found on the shakedown but, that was mostly planning and equipment, not the trailer. I did find a good way to temp mod a bunkbed rail. Use short shower rods that expand. Up and down not across. Use two and it will keep a kid in and not obscure entrance. Bought and campsite modded a ladder for the beds from camping world, works perfectly. Much better than a perm mod.. Will post all that later though!

We really had a great time and the camper was great!

BTW.. We paid 13000 with all the hitch work with brake controls. So, really it was about 12,200. The camper looks new and the bumber had been upgraded for Double towing. The last owner must have had a motorcycle or something.

Thanks for the great forum..

Bill,

AKA,

Catman


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bill,

Glad your first voyage went so well. Enjoy many more to come!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sound like you had a nice shake down trip.


----------

